# KBS Missing?



## azjimbo (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a very unhappy Korean wife right now. She just returned from the gym and turned the TV on for the first time today. When she tuned to KBS (channel 9980), it has a message that "This channel is no longer available on DISH. DISH is working to provide top replacement programming at the best value. For more information call..."

Of course I called and the tech support agent tried to help but couldn't find anything on it. It still shows as part of the Korean package. She finally went away and came back and said it's "only" an outage and should be back in a couple of hours of so. 

Funny, if it's only an outage, why the no longer available bitmap...?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

We got an e-mail from Dish today that said the following:
Effective August 7, 2013, our contract with KBS World has expired and DISH no longer has the rights to carry this channel. An agreement could not be reached for a fair price to continue to carry this channel. This channel will be replaced with other quality programming soon.

We value your support and appreciate your patience!


----------



## azjimbo (Jun 4, 2010)

Just double checked (including my SPAM folder) I haven't rec'd the email... wonder what their definition of "soon" is? I guess I better start looking at DirectTV for MBC and SBS.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, my parents has Dish and they watch KBS all the time. This is news to me. Hopefully, they can renew the contract.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

azjimbo said:


> Just double checked (including my SPAM folder) I haven't rec'd the email... wonder what their definition of "soon" is? I guess I better start looking at DirectTV for MBC and SBS.


This is going to be an issue with my parents. Can I just get the Korean package on Directv without other programming or do they need to get the basic package and then add those Korean channels?

Can you get KBS over the air?


----------



## azjimbo (Jun 4, 2010)

So I was continuing to poke around... it looks like a similar package to what I have on Dish with DirecTV will run my ~ $30/month more after the grace periods are up...

I went out to KBS-America's web site to see if I could find anything out and they've got a big popup in the middle of the screen: KBS will be on DirecTV starting August 10th!

Whether you can get KBS over the air or on different cable systems depends on where you live. It's available OTA in LA and San Francisco, and on different cable systems around the country. Take a look here: http://www.kbs-america.com/schedule/schedule_channel.aspx


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

It looks like the OTA channel in LA in channel 44.


----------



## azjimbo (Jun 4, 2010)

toobs said:


> It looks like the OTA channel in LA in channel 44.


Would be nice, but I'm in Phoenix...


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I wonder if its in HD because the Dish feed wasn't.

I wonder if Dish is going to replace KBS with another Korean network.


----------



## azjimbo (Jun 4, 2010)

I just got off a chat with an agent. They say they're going to replace it "soon," whatever that means, and the agent had no idea with what. DTV currently carries MBS and SBS... I wonder if they're going to drop them now...


----------



## wrightejw (Feb 7, 2004)

If you have a Roku you can get arirang TV using the nowere tv app the wife is watching right now I don't think it's in HD but looks very good


----------



## wrightejw (Feb 7, 2004)

Just called DTV to ask about an Korean only package. The CRS person stated that you must get a basic package which $24.99 for the first year and $26.99 after on top of the Korean package which is $26.99 and sign up for one year hopes this helps everyone,


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

azjimbo said:


> So I was continuing to poke around... it looks like a similar package to what I have on Dish with DirecTV will run my ~ $30/month more after the grace periods are up...
> 
> I went out to KBS-America's web site to see if I could find anything out and they've got a big popup in the middle of the screen: KBS will be on DirecTV starting August 10th!
> 
> Whether you can get KBS over the air or on different cable systems depends on where you live. It's available OTA in LA and San Francisco, and on different cable systems around the country. Take a look here: http://www.kbs-america.com/schedule/schedule_channel.aspx


KTSF channel 26 is the station that carries KBS. No HD.


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

tsmacro said:


> We got an e-mail from Dish today that said the following:
> Effective August 7, 2013, our contract with KBS World has expired and DISH no longer has the rights to carry this channel. An agreement could not be reached for a fair price to continue to carry this channel. This channel will be replaced with other quality programming soon.
> 
> We value your support and appreciate your patience!


This doesn't make sense. If there was a significant cost, why is it free OTA in some DMAs? Why did DTV pick it up on 10AUG (today) if there was any significant cost since they already had a much better Korean package than Dish. It was my understanding that KBS was a PI channel and Dish gave it to just about everyone regardless of the package level (well perhaps not a bottom tier).


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

azjimbo said:


> Just double checked (including my SPAM folder) I haven't rec'd the email... wonder what their definition of "soon" is? I guess I better start looking at DirectTV for MBC and SBS.


AND KBS as of today.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

red hazard said:


> This doesn't make sense. If there was a significant cost, why is it free OTA in some DMAs?


The OTA stations carrying it are either paying the fees or being paid for carriage. They have a contract.



red hazard said:


> Why did DTV pick it up on 10AUG (today) if there was any significant cost since they already had a much better Korean package than Dish.


Apparently they have a contract to carry the channel.



red hazard said:


> It was my understanding that KBS was a PI channel and Dish gave it to just about everyone regardless of the package level (well perhaps not a bottom tier).


If it was a PI channel it would have been available to anyone who wanted the channel, including the lowest packages. It it was a PI channel it would also be something KBS would need to PAY DISH for carriage. Perhaps KBS no longer wants to pay DISH to distribute the channel?

If it was not a PI channel it is just a matter of how much KBS wanted to charge vs how much DISH thought the channel was worth.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Make it available as an a la carte channel similar to BLAZE, etc. My wife would be glad to pay a reasonable fee for KBS WORLD. I'm sure others of Korean heritage that enjoyed the channel would welcome that option. It would be nice if they replaced it with another Korean channel with similar programming.


----------



## barrios123 (Aug 12, 2013)

red hazard said:


> This doesn't make sense. If there was a significant cost, why is it free OTA in some DMAs? Why did DTV pick it up on 10AUG (today) if there was any significant cost since they already had a much better Korean package than Dish. It was my understanding that KBS was a PI channel and Dish gave it to just about everyone regardless of the package level (well perhaps not a bottom tier).


I agree! It feels so bad to have been a loyal subscriber for years and then to be given 2 days notice, (they removed it earlier than the notice given). The Buddist channel and sports are nothing like Morning Forum, Mysteries of the HUman Body, and all the other unique and inspiring programming on KBS. The Korean- American families who have flocked to dish are being treated badly and many will surely leave. Amazon prime offers great Korean drams free if you have prime anyway. Please wake up and find a way to get a contract with KBS. I have loved Dish until now but have little reason to stay. Get smart and avoid doing an action like Netflix that is short sighted and rude to your supporters. Surely you can stand up and at least offer KBS for a fee. All we got was an announcement. We can get free online better content than your remaining Korean offerings. Netflix apologized and now has regained what they lost. This may not be as big a deal but the dynamic is similar. When you start bringing in people and let them down like this you will surely lose support like Netflix did. They did realize their error and did something about it. I hope Dish will wake up and see that those who love KBS and chose your service for this one reason will not be marginalized with rude announcements. We care, we count, and we will vote with our decision to find a better provider and tell others to do the same. I will stay a short time and if KBS cannot be carried will find a way to find a company that realizes how amazing that network really is. I know many other families will also vote with their choice even though the choice was not given to us when we came onboard as you had the best Korean network there is. I hope you will learn to not advertise what you will not provide and will learn to do at least a small amount of polling before announcing your changing your offerings. You have let us down big time and have done it in a cavalier manner. May you return to being a provider who really cares about quality and who respects those who have let you know that KBS was the reason they chose you. If Dish is going to merge with DTV please encourage me to stay and I will. I will surely be one one of many to leave if I have no way to get KBS through you. I hope you can hear this and keep your previous outstanding service that kept me with you up to this shocking pronouncement and the manner in which it was delivered to us loyal and previously grateful customers. Show us that you still care and don't try to pacify us with the stuff we can get free online. May you rise again to be the best provider for Americans and Korean Americans. Thank you!


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

My parents has been a Dish subscriber for 15-18 years, if not longer. Dish has always been shooting themselves in the foot. My parents are upset that they cannot watch the Lakers and now no more KBS. I really think Dish has bad management all around. They said that they are in favor for the customers, but they have so many issues with programming. I really wonder how much KBS wants from Dish to renew the contract? It gotta be very minimum because they are not a prime network, like HBO or something. I really think, Dish bullying is fail to its business.


----------



## azjimbo (Jun 4, 2010)

James Long said:


> T
> If it was a PI channel it would have been available to anyone who wanted the channel, including the lowest packages. It it was a PI channel it would also be something KBS would need to PAY DISH for carriage. Perhaps KBS no longer wants to pay DISH to distribute the channel?
> 
> If it was not a PI channel it is just a matter of how much KBS wanted to charge vs how much DISH thought the channel was worth.


James - It was a PI channel as well as being part of the Korean Language package. It's still listed as part of the AT 200 package.

Oh well, need to keep the wife happy, DTV was installed yesterday. Cancelled Dish this morning. Both were a relatively painless experience (out of contract with Dish).


----------



## Kiwipi (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone have any news about KBS renegotiation or if Dish is replacing it with SBS/MBC?

We tried to switch to DirecTV but it was a fail due to technical probs. We're stuck with Dish and my Korean mother is very, very unhappy. Arirang is mostly in English so no good for her. 

I personally find Arirang to be way too much PR/hype machine/guidebook for Korea rather than providing actual good Korean programs and drama. Perspectives from a native elderly Korean Korean and younger 1.5 savvy Korean American. 

Dish Korean package sucks!!!!!

Can they please get rid of the useless religious and sports channels and replace them with actual, good Korean channels that offer dramas, variety shows, and news? 

Seriously, what idiot thought to add Golf channel to Korean package just because there are some rich Korean golf players in circuit? Haha, way to go with generalization. 

No thanks, most viewers would rather watch an actual decent Korean tv channel instead please. Dish is going to lose a lot Korean subscribers to DirecTV because of their far superior lineup of KBS, SBS, MBC and several other good Korean channels.


----------



## Kiwipi (Aug 17, 2013)

Below is a link to money saving tip for those switching from Dish to DirecTV because of the KBS issues. There's 2 cheaper, special base packages called "Basic Choice" and " Preferred Choice" that you can get with international programming for the base package requirement. 

The salesguy won't tell you about them or actively steer you towards getting the regular standard base packages (more $$).

www.dbstalk.com/topic/207177-tip-for-international-package-subscribers/#entry3171392


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Kiwipi hit the nail on the head with his Sunday night post! My wife is lucky in that she is able to rent DVDs and video tapes from local Korean establishments. She "is" entertaining the thought of adding Direct TV to our system for Korean programming only. The Dish Network Korean Tiger Pack is worse than useless for her.


----------



## wrightejw (Feb 7, 2004)

epokopac said:


> Kiwipi hit the nail on the head with his Sunday night post! My wife is lucky in that she is able to rent DVDs and video tapes from local Korean establishments. She "is" entertaining the thought of adding Direct TV to our system for Korean programming only. The Dish Network Korean Tiger Pack is worse than useless for her.


You may want to rethink the switch to direct tv my wife is in the same boat and wanted wanted to switch. I have a Roku with Hulu Plus, Drama Fever with tons of Korean programing, you may want to take before switching, the only draw back is no live tv but that may change, there is one app for Roku called NowereTv the live feed to Arirang tv and it's much cheaper.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I feel the same way. I enjoyed a lot of the Korean concerts and Music Bank. Infact I bought a dish just to place at the 61.5 bird to get it. I am not switching to Direct, so I decided to go with High Speed internet via Charter Cable to find Korean music programming and I have found a lot for free, via You Tube and other sources. The pq is much better too. I wish KBS World was streaming and available in North America. Yes, Dish could offer the channel ala carte. I feel they are too quick just to drop something. It gets a lot of subscribers upset and rightfully so, as many subscribe to Dish for certain channels.

Patrick


----------

